# Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten



## Nymphaion (14. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

der MDR hat im vergangenen Sommer bei uns in der Gärtnerei Aufnahmen von Lotosblumen gemacht. Ich dachte damals, dass es ein kurzer Einspieler für eine Sendung wird, aber jetzt haben sie sich entschlossen daraus ein Schwerpunktthema für die nächste Sendung zu machen. Am Mittwoch und Donnerstag war ich deshalb in Erfurt wo noch Studioaufnahmen gemacht wurden (deswegen ging diese Woche in der Gärtnerei nix, entschuldigung an alle die vergeblich versucht haben mich zu erreichen). Gesendet wird das ganze zweimal: am Dienstag, den 17.04.2012 um 15:30, und am Sonntag, den 22.04.2012 um 9:20, jeweils auf MDR. Irgendwann vorher läuft auch noch was im Radio, denn die haben mich auch noch zum Thema interviewt. Leider habe ich vergessen zu fragen auf welchem Programm und wann das Interview gesendet wird. 

Mag jemand eine Autogrammkarte?


----------



## Plätscher (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Mag jemand ein Autogramm?



Auf einem Lotusblatt?


----------



## Joerg (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Hallo Werner,
das klingt ja toll. 

Weitere Informationen zur Sendung gibt es beim MDR.
Mitschnitte werden auch online gestellt und man kann sich die dann in Ruhe auch am Computer ansehen. :smoki


----------



## rut49 (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Hallo Werner,
da ich sowieso jeden Die. MDR gucke (oder aufnehme) kann ich´s nicht verpassen!
Bin schon ganz gespannt!
Grüße aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Hallo 
@ Werner super Sache = DAS ! Wirst ja noch zum SUPERSTAR 

@ Joerg Schneidest Du mit und stellst es dann hier ein ? Ich habe garkein AUTO ,ach nee Videoaufzeichnungsgerät !
Lg Andre
PS : Nen Autogramm hät ich auf nen __ LOTUS auch gern !


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Moin.

Mitschnitte von TV-Programmen bitte nicht bei uns auf dem Server hochladen!!
Es gibt in D immer noch ein Urheberrecht und daran müssen wir uns halten.


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Hallo,

die Sendung steht ein ganzes Jahr lang im Archiv des MDR online. Ich werde einmal anfragen ob ich es nach dem Ende dieses Jahres selbst online stellen darf, aber das würde ich dann auf meiner Homepage machen. 

Was wir natürlich jederzeit machen dürfen ist einen Link zum Beitrag im Archiv des MDR setzen.


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Ja nicht hochladen !!
Meinte doch auch den LINK einstellen !
@Werner
 Ok Beim MDR oder  vielleicht auf deiner Homepage !
Danke LG Andre


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Die Nachricht ist auch in Bielefeld eingeschlagen wie ne Bombe. 
Tausende werden an den Tagen zum "Public Werner Viewing" erwartet.
Lotosdüfte sind seit Bekanntgabe des Termins in den Drogerien bereits ausverkauft und der 
Bielefelder "Ich bin doch nicht blöd Markt"  hat wegen der stark verstärkten Nachfrage nach Großbildfernsehern mit "Werner Effekt" sogar am heutigen Sonntag eine Sonderöffnung gehabt. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

@ Wuzzel

und das alles in einem Ort den es überhaupt nicht gibt? Ich bin schwer beeindruckt.


----------



## Dr.J (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Mag jemand eine Autogrammkarte?



Mir ist es Ehre genug den Meister der Lotosblumen persönlich zu kennen. Ohmmmmm


----------



## Dr.J (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Schöner Beitrag...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Servus Werner,

ich hab mir die Sendung angeschaut, war ein sehr gelungener Beitrag.

LG Markus

PS: Autogramm hol ich mir persönlich ab.


----------



## Joerg (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Servus Werner,
so einen Lotoshut muss ich mir auch bald zulegen. 

Wer die Sendung verpasst hat - kann sich den Beitrag von Werner ab Min 17:00 auch online ansehen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Moin Werner,
den Beitrag habe ich mir auch angeachaut,
war schwer beeindruckt ... auch von Eurem Treibhaus, voll mit __ Lotos.
Ach ja, den "Lotoshut" solltest Du Dir patentieren lassen,
die nächste Frühlings-Kollektion wird schon im Herbst gezeigt


----------



## laolamia (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

wuste nicht das du auch gruene muetzen handelst 

gruss
marco


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Ganz großes Kino .... !

Allerdings hätte man statt so viel über die Blüten zu reden lieber noch ein zwei Rezeptvorschläge mit senden können  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

@ Wuzzel

Die Rezepte wurden alle rausgeschnitten! Ich hab tatsächlich welche vorgestellt.


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

und wann wird der directors cut gesendet ?


----------



## PeterBoden (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Auch fand ich das karierte Hemd sehr gut.

Es kam ja bereits im ersten Shooting vor, wahrscheinlich ein Lieblingshemd. Wobei es meiner Konfektionsgröße entsprechen könnte...
_(nur Jürgen von der Lippe hat schönere Hemden)_

In Verbindung mit dem Hut einfach Spitze! Wahrscheinlich schaue ich es mir Sonntag deshalb noch einmal an.


Zurück zum Thema. Sehr gelungen die Sendung, leider halt wie immer solche inhaltlich tollen Sendungen irgendwo am Nachmittag in irgendwelchen Spartensendern ausgestrahlt, wobei der MDR keine Sparte ist, auch das soll hier klar gestellt sein.
Exakte Pflanztipps von solchen Besonderheiten kommen immer an.

Eine ähnliche Sendung hauptsächlich über Seerosen wäre der Bringer, da ist noch sehr viel Unverständnis bei Otto Normalverbraucher, das würde sicher viele interessieren. 
Aber man kann die Medien ja kaum aufwecken.


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Das karierte Hemd war nagelneu, ich kaufe immer solche Hemden


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Lieber Werner,
ich war gerade geneigt, dieses smilie  zu posten,
da mir die Tränen vor Lachen über die Wangen laufen.. tolles Hemd!!!!!


----------



## bronco (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der MDR hat im vergangenen Sommer bei uns in der Gärtnerei Aufnahmen von Lotosblumen gemacht. Ich dachte damals, dass es ein kurzer Einspieler für eine Sendung wird, aber jetzt haben sie sich entschlossen daraus ein Schwerpunktthema für die nächste Sendung zu machen. Am Mittwoch und Donnerstag war ich deshalb in Erfurt wo noch Studioaufnahmen gemacht wurden (deswegen ging diese Woche in der Gärtnerei nix, entschuldigung an alle die vergeblich versucht haben mich zu erreichen). Gesendet wird das ganze zweimal: am Dienstag, den 17.04.2012 um 15:30, und am Sonntag, den 22.04.2012 um 9:20, jeweils auf MDR. Irgendwann vorher läuft auch noch was im Radio, denn die haben mich auch noch zum Thema interviewt. Leider habe ich vergessen zu fragen auf welchem Programm und wann das Interview gesendet wird.
> 
> Mag jemand eine Autogrammkarte?



Jahaaa,-- ich ...


----------



## karsten. (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Großes Kino


----------



## Eugen (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Werner wie er leibt und lebt  
Ich hol mir meine Autogrammkarte demnächst persönlich ab. 
Immer wieder schön dieses "Gewächshaus"


----------



## rut49 (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Toller Beitrag, tolle Erklärungen, __ Lotos  und.....
jetzt kann ich mir unter "Werner" jemanden vorstellen!

LG Regina


----------



## Joerg (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> ich kaufe immer solche Hemden


Werner, wenigstens waren die __ Lotos und der restliche Inhalt der Sendung toll.  :friede


----------



## Christine (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

 Ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr wollt - so ein kariertes Hemd muss man erst mal tragen können und es macht doch wirklich einen schlanken Fuß.

Werner, die sind bloß neidisch, weil sie nicht so schicke Hemden haben :knuddel

Ich fand den Auftritt rundum gelungen - Werner, wie wir ihn kennen und lieben.


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Nabend
@ Werner
:gratuliere
Sehr interessantes Ding dieser __ LOTOS ! Vielleicht  für mich dann später !


> Ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr wollt


Ich auch nicht ! Ich hab auch so "einen schlanken Fuss !
LG Andre
Jetzt weis ich ja an wen ich mich wenden  muss !


----------



## Wasserkatze (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

habs mir grad online angeschaut, sehr schöner Beitrag! 
wenn ich nich schon welche hätt, würd ich jetzt welche haben wollen!

ein bißl geärgert habe ich mich über den Kameramann, der jedes Mal, wenn Du ein Rhizom aus dem Kübel genommen hast, brav auf den Kübel gehalten hat und dann erst gaaanz gemächlich hoch zu Deinen Händen gefilmt hat. 

toll fand ich auch den Lotoskübelwagen - ist das eine Eigenkreation? 

zum Thema Hemd: ich renn im Sommer in der Arbeit auch immer mit karierten Blusen herum. sie verbinden schlichtweg Eleganz mit Bewegungsfreiheit - und das ist ganz praktisch, wenn man abwechselnd Zeug schleppen/umräumen und Kunden versorgen darf


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Der Lotoskübelwagen ist eigentlich ein Milchkannenwagen. Damit wurden früher die Milchkannen zur Molkerei gefahren, wir haben ihn dann für die Lotoskübel umgebaut. 

Noch früher (vor 1914) hatte mein Großvater für die Milch ein Wägelchen das vom Hund gezogen wurde (das muss so ähnlich ausgesehen haben wie das hier: * defekter Link entfernt *). Da der Großvater schon damals ein Nebenerwerbslandwirt war und auch eine Bäckerei betrieb, war der Hundewagen vormittags im Einsatz um Brot zu den Kunden zu fahren. Das machte mein Großonkel, und es heißt dass er ständig den Wagen umgeworfen hat und die Brote wieder aus dem Straßengraben sammeln musste. Das Brot war aber wegen seines einzigartigen Geschmacks rundum sehr beliebt. 

Unser Hund heute fährt immer noch den Wagen, aber er hat es jetzt wesentlich leichter.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Wie sind heute am Sonntag extra früh aufgestanden, um weingstens die Wiederholung zu sehen ...


@ Werner:


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

[OT]Bruno ist wirklich schon moderner 

Hundekarren scheinen nicht nur bei Bäckereien durchaus üblich gewesen zu sein, z.B. * defekter Link entfernt * oder * defekter Link entfernt *[/OT]


----------



## wp-3d (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Hallo Werner,

wie schwer ist der Hund, 
der drückt die Ente vorn links aber deftig in die Feder.
Wie sieht es aus wenn der Chefgärtner einsteigt.


Der Lotosbeitrag im MDR hat mir auch gut gefallen.


.


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Das hat nix mit Gewicht zu tun. Bruno rast einfach wie eine gesengte Sau um die Kurve.


----------



## wp-3d (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Gewicht zu tun. Bruno rast einfach wie eine gesengte Sau um die Kurve.





na dann soll er mal aufpassen das ihm bei der Raserei 
nicht das Klappfenster auf die Schnautze knallt.


.


----------



## Conny (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Hallo Werner,

heute nachmittag habe ich endlich die Konserve gesehen :knuddel


----------



## Piddel (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Hallo Werner,
ein sehr schöner und auch informativer Beitrag - hatte bislang ......vom __ Lotos
Der Lotoshut gehört vermutlich auch zur Dienstkleidung im Betrieb.
Viele Grüße 
Peter

NS* vermutlich war der Kameramann abgelenkt durch das tolle Outfit daher die komische Kameraführung*


----------



## Pammler (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lotosblumen beim MDR Fernsehgarten*

Auf der Suche nach Teichpflanzen, habe ich doch tatsächlich mal die Startseite von Werner gelesen und wurde da erst aufmerksam, das da was im Fernseher war.
Ich hab gleich online geschaut.  Super Beitrag!


----------

